# would you still watch porn?



## wifey32

if your wife gave you sex every day, as many times a day as you like, was in to doing and trying ANYTHING you wanted (except inviting other people into the bedroom), wore sexy outfits for you, etc - would you still feel the urge to watch porn and masturbate?


----------



## Love Song

Some women watch porn to.


----------



## Love Song

If I was living out my sexual fantasies with my husband i would probably watch porn less. But he and I work somewhat different schedules so he can't always be there to fulfill my every need and in those cases I watch porn.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Under those circumstances I would likely only watch it with my wife.


----------



## capn_stabby

Simple answer for me is "No". While she doesn't do everything a porn start would (yet  )I've recently had my wife start being much more adventurous in bed, and I haven't looked at porn since. That's been about a month now.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

wifey32 said:


> if your wife gave you sex every day, as many times a day as you like, was in to doing and trying ANYTHING you wanted (except inviting other people into the bedroom), wore sexy outfits for you, etc - would you still feel the urge to watch porn and masturbate?


nope


----------



## mattyjman

wouldn't have a need...


----------



## Accipiter777

wifey32 said:


> if your wife gave you sex every day, as many times a day as you like, was in to doing and trying ANYTHING you wanted (except inviting other people into the bedroom), wore sexy outfits for you, etc - would you still feel the urge to watch porn and masturbate?


During what I call the "Dark ages" in our sex life (VERY little sex, even no sex for 2 or 3 years) Me and porn sites were close partners... little more than a year ago... we had a heart to heart.. after that, sex life improved GREATLY. Cant recall the name of the porn site now... dont need it...


----------



## bribrius

i dont feel the need to watch porn and masturbate anyway.

i know some people are into that sort of thing, i didnt realize how prevalent it was until recently though and im still a little confused at what the point of it is.
i mean its a picture or video right? wouldnt you rather have the real thing? its just a pic or something...
whats the fascination?


----------



## Matt1720

i'd be producing/starring in a lot of porn.


----------



## Accipiter777

bribrius said:


> i dont feel the need to watch porn and masturbate anyway.
> 
> i know some people are into that sort of thing, i didnt realize how prevalent it was until recently though and im still a little confused at what the point of it is.
> i mean its a picture or video right? wouldnt you rather have the real thing? its just a pic or something...
> whats the fascination?



Of course you dont.... I shoulda taken her regardless of anything... after all, she's my property. yadda yadda... Now off to find the "Block List".


----------



## jman

wifey32 said:


> if your wife gave you sex every day, as many times a day as you like, was in to doing and trying ANYTHING you wanted (except inviting other people into the bedroom), wore sexy outfits for you, etc - would you still feel the urge to watch porn and masturbate?


there would be no gap to bridge between HD (me) and LD (her)


----------



## bribrius

Accipiter777 said:


> Of course you dont....


im serious. what is the point?
i've attended many a strip club when i was young. Sit back, have drinks, watch beautiful girls, get a lapdance or whatever for kicks if you want.
Mostly i just sat back and watched the girls and got drunk though and relaxed.
If you are horny it isnt like you can't find a lay A REAL ONE. 

But you are actually talking about like sexual porn addiction or something right? To get your rocks off?
well?
i really dont get the fascination with it.


----------



## Vanton68

Yes (infrequently), because if a wife/girlfriend did that to me everyday, I would want to make sure I wore that arse out every single time as a big thank you. So I might (like I said infrequently) take the edge off by unloading the gun, or might use it (not to completion) if I know I am feeling under the weather just to get the engine started.


----------



## Machiavelli

The main part of the allure of porn is that the women *act* like they are enjoying themselves. Of course, it's an *act*. If you had a real live woman that into sex in your own bed every night, porn would be out of business.


----------



## Accipiter777

Machiavelli said:


> The main part of the allure of porn is that the women *act* like they are enjoying themselves. Of course, it's an *act*. If you had a real live woman that into sex in your own bed every night, porn would be out of business.


gonna take more than that to put porn out of business...


----------



## Machiavelli

Accipiter777 said:


> gonna take more than that to put porn out of business...


It would do it for most guys that are married. Of course, a real live breathing modern woman doesn't seem to be worth the headaches to fair percentage of the younger generation. Those guys will always go for porn and hookers.


----------



## Caribbean Man

wifey32 said:


> if your wife gave you sex every day, as many times a day as you like, was in to doing and trying ANYTHING you wanted (except inviting other people into the bedroom), wore sexy outfits for you, etc - would you still feel the urge to watch porn and masturbate?


No.
No need to.
Don't waste time on joke stuff when you have the real thing.


----------



## bribrius

Machiavelli said:


> The main part of the allure of porn is that the women *act* like they are enjoying themselves. Of course, it's an *act*. If you had a real live woman that into sex in your own bed every night, porn would be out of business.


. :lol:
women are warm, soft, intimate, sensual, exciting, they touch you back, emotional. They feel good to the touch and caress. 
even a dead lay will still at least be warm and soft and it will be intimate so you get at least half on even a dead lay. But you cant beat a loving emotional woman in bed. WHAT A TURN ON!!!

compare that too a video on a piece of plastic.
id prefer to drive a chevy than stare at a picture of a ferrari i suppose but porn seems like big business so someone sure is buying the stuff....


----------



## bribrius

wifey32 said:


> if your wife gave you sex every day, as many times a day as you like, was in to doing and trying ANYTHING you wanted (except inviting other people into the bedroom), wore sexy outfits for you, etc - would you still feel the urge to watch porn and masturbate?


im going to try to answer this question a different way, but im biased as im not a real fan of porn anyway.

i dont think you need to work that hard though. i had quite a few sexual experiences with quite a few women before i settled, and had been through quite a variety of types of sex with them.
That is all fun and all, some you grow out of it and its kind of dumb as you get older and look back on it, others if you are really pushing the limits may always be somewhat exciting as you are SERIOUSLY pushing the limits (and safety perhaps if you arent careful) of your sexual partners (not to mention legal issues if you are into public sex or other taboos or accidently hurt your partner in a s/m roleplaying game or something).

But im not sure a woman needs to try that hard, or has to go through all that unless they want to for some reason. Often many do trying to please the guy. Sometimes it can actually ruin the relationship. Too much of it your partner may start seeing you as a sex toy or ***** instead of a loving partner.
i went through lots of variety with different women, and for me with my wife she is the biggest turn on of them all when she makes love to me. It is the emotional, intimacy, and just the look in her eyes and im like in another place altogether when she gets that way. Granted sometimes she is going through the motions or has other things on her mind so it isnt as amazing. or im just too freakn tired to get a full effect and need sleep. But hitting one of her lovey/whatever moods she gets in and im right in total heaven both physically AND emotionally. Its like i have a buzz from it the entire next day like i was drinking Im still thinking about it two days later.

But you dont have to go all wild to please a partner but the emotional connection itself will often lead you the right way to amazing sex. That emotion from a woman, coming through in the bedroom, was what i found to be the most amazing, biggest turn on for me out of everything i ever experimented with.


----------



## southbound

bribrius said:


> i dont feel the need to watch porn and masturbate anyway.
> 
> i know some people are into that sort of thing, i didnt realize how prevalent it was until recently though and im still a little confused at what the point of it is.
> i mean its a picture or video right? wouldnt you rather have the real thing? its just a pic or something...
> whats the fascination?


I notice there are a lot of porn threads here, and i never responded to one because I assumed if i said I wasn't into it everyone would think, "yeah, right." But I'm with you. I saw a few movies before i was married, and my x wife and I watched a couple together, but I didn't watch alone while married and don't now because it just doesn't draw me in. I certainly have no interest in hard core stuff, like with animals, like someone mentioned in one thread. After coming to this forum, I was surprised that it's so common place for guys to look at it while married and think their wife should be ok with it, but again, I guess i live in Mayberry.

I know us guys are visual, as I am, but If I'm looking at video, I'd rather watch the making of a Sports illustrated swimsuit photo shoot than porn. I guess I'm weird, but maybe I like a little left to the imagination. Ok, put another mark on my weird file.:rofl:


----------



## Toffer

I wouldn't need to!!

So tell me, where does a man find such a woman?????


----------



## Hicks

When sex is too easy to attain, and too plentiful, the man takes it for granted and can lose attraction for his wife.


----------



## Caribbean Man

southbound said:


> I notice there are a lot of porn threads here, and i never responded to one because I assumed if i said I wasn't into it everyone would think, "yeah, right." But I'm with you. I saw a few movies before i was married, and my x wife and I watched a couple together, but I didn't watch alone while married and don't now because it just doesn't draw me in. I certainly have no interest in hard core stuff, like with animals, like someone mentioned in one thread. After coming to this forum, I was surprised that it's so common place for guys to look at it while married and think their wife should be ok with it, but again, I guess i live in Mayberry.
> 
> I know us guys are visual, as I am, but If I'm looking at video, *I'd rather watch the making of a Sports illustrated swimsuit photo shoot than porn. I guess I'm weird, but maybe I like a little left to the imagination. * Ok, put another mark on my weird file.:rofl:


No sir,you are not weird .
Basically the same applies to me. I don't know,but maybe it comes with age,and understanding. The problem with porn [ for me ] is that it has no plot. Just like a low budget movie,it no longer stimulate my imagination. Frankly speaking,some of it is repulsive to me.
I may be wrong,but I my suspicion is also that it has contributed somewhat to this whole dilemma where men are now enslaved to a woman's vagina , or to orgasmic relief. Almost like a carrot on a stick,creating sissies of out fully grown men who cannot differentiate between fantasy and reality.


----------



## C123

No ****ing way. That's the short and simple answer.


----------



## wifey32

bribrius said:


> im going to try to answer this question a different way, but im biased as im not a real fan of porn anyway.
> 
> i dont think you need to work that hard though. i had quite a few sexual experiences with quite a few women before i settled, and had been through quite a variety of types of sex with them.
> That is all fun and all, some you grow out of it and its kind of dumb as you get older and look back on it, others if you are really pushing the limits may always be somewhat exciting as you are SERIOUSLY pushing the limits (and safety perhaps if you arent careful) of your sexual partners (not to mention legal issues if you are into public sex or other taboos or accidently hurt your partner in a s/m roleplaying game or something).
> 
> But im not sure a woman needs to try that hard, or has to go through all that unless they want to for some reason. Often many do trying to please the guy. Sometimes it can actually ruin the relationship. Too much of it your partner may start seeing you as a sex toy or ***** instead of a loving partner.
> i went through lots of variety with different women, and for me with my wife she is the biggest turn on of them all when she makes love to me. It is the emotional, intimacy, and just the look in her eyes and im like in another place altogether when she gets that way. Granted sometimes she is going through the motions or has other things on her mind so it isnt as amazing. or im just too freakn tired to get a full effect and need sleep. But hitting one of her lovey/whatever moods she gets in and im right in total heaven both physically AND emotionally. Its like i have a buzz from it the entire next day like i was drinking Im still thinking about it two days later.
> 
> But you dont have to go all wild to please a partner but the emotional connection itself will often lead you the right way to amazing sex. That emotion from a woman, coming through in the bedroom, was what i found to be the most amazing, biggest turn on for me out of everything i ever experimented with.


Bribrius, I am fascinated by this answer. I honetsly never thought men even cared about an emotional connection during sex. I do all these things with and for my husband thinking that deep down every mans fantasy is that their wife will act like a porn star in bed. you know, do all the things the porn starts do that every day women say "ew gross, I'm not doing that!". I really thought if i did all that I would have a very happy man. but what you are saying is that i may be trying too hard and actually not even turning him on as much as i think and i should try more for the emotional connection when we're having sex? wow, you just blew my mind! I am interested if a lot of guys out there feel the same way...


----------



## Maricha75

On other topics, I have disagreed with with bribrius. He can attest to that. But like him, my husband has no need to watch porn. In some ways, I guess you could say our view is at least similar tot hat of bribrius. But I know other men, not just my husband, who don't watch it. They don't even view tv/movies that would, in any way, be construed as questionable. So, in answer tot he original question: there ARE men who choose not to view it. There are men who choose not to view it regardless of how much sex they are, or are not, getting.


----------



## Grayson

I wouldn't feel a NEED, but then I don feel a NEED now. Sex with my wife, be is soft and smooth or wild and freaky, is about fulfillment and togetherness. Porn and/or masturbation is about pure entertainment. And, no...I'm not saying that sex with my wife isn't also entertaining. Just trying to establish that there's a different mindset involved with the two acts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs1980

Machiavelli said:


> It would do it for most guys that are married. Of course, a real live breathing modern woman doesn't seem to be worth the headaches to fair percentage of the younger generation. Those guys will always go for porn and hookers.


My h is 31 and I feel that his very early porn viewing and then addiction (which was readily available during the advent of the internet) has really affected our sex life-even before his low T issues. And from the my perspective, after so much rejection-"why try so hard? I am never going to be a porn star anyway". The sad part is now I am the HD partner and never satisfied. And no, grabbing a toy and watching porn isn't my thing so I guess I am going to have to settle or divorce.


----------



## Downtrodden

Grayson said:


> I wouldn't feel a NEED, but then I don feel a NEED now. Sex with my wife, be is soft and smooth or wild and freaky, is about fulfillment and togetherness. Porn and/or masturbation is about pure entertainment. And, no...I'm not saying that sex with my wife isn't also entertaining. Just trying to establish that there's a different mindset involved with the two acts.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This. Precisely this.

Sexual acts shared between husband and wife are one thing and masturbation is a completely different thing. The two don't really correlate, in my opinion. You might masturbate out of boredom, or just for kicks or what have you. We did spend a large portion of our most awkward learning years doing exactly that, so it's something that comes completely natural to us and we don't perceive that as being an invasion of the marital sex life. 

We're just shaking hands with our oldest and dearest friend.


----------



## thunderstruck

wifey32 said:


> I honetsly never thought men even cared about an emotional connection during sx. I do all these things with and for my husband thinking that deep down every mans fantasy is that their wife will act like a p*rn star in bed.


I've had ex-gf's and my W (while dating) give me crazy-azz p*rnstar s*x. Yeah, that's some good stuff. But, the best I've had was when things were good in my marriage, and I could feel my W's passion and emotions for me.


----------



## tacoma

wifey32 said:


> if your wife gave you sex every day, as many times a day as you like, was in to doing and trying ANYTHING you wanted (except inviting other people into the bedroom), wore sexy outfits for you, etc - would you still feel the urge to watch porn and masturbate?


Yes, I`d also still watch cartoons.

I`d probably cut back on the cartoon masturbation though.


----------



## Downtrodden

thunderstruck said:


> I've had ex-gf's and my W (while dating) give me crazy-azz p*rnstar s*x. Yeah, that's some good stuff. But, the best I've had was when things were good in my marriage, and I could feel my W's passion and emotions for me.


Truer words have rarely been spoken. If a man denies this, he's either lying through his teeth or he's the emotional equivalent of an oak tree. That passion and spark can't be matched by "fantasy sex".


----------



## chillymorn

no


----------



## Trickster

For me, I would rather have sex than watch porn any day. Porn is the last resort. For the fist 18 or so years of our relationship, my wife never wanted sex. We got marrieed any way. She was my best friend. So I read the penthoust forum books/stories to relieve myself. That worked better for me than porn.

However for the past 1 1/2 years or so, My wife has really changed. Maybe it was my 180.. I don't know for sure. Now, there is no ned to relieve myself because she helps me there. I'll take that any day over porn.

For the first time, I feel that my wife is starting to desire me. I didn't feel that before. I used to think of other women while being with my wife and that is happening less and less. 

Passion/desire/emotions...porn can never do that.

It seems to be more about how my wife makes me feel and not really what she does in the bedroom.


----------



## Racer

Nope... Been there done that. I use porn when I'm horny and I'm not in the mood to be rejected or have to work my butt off to 'earn' it......

Now that we've worked and I'm satisfied with my real sexual relationship with my wife, I'm just not going to porn very often when the real thing is available.


----------



## wifey32

I am really intrigued by how many men have replied that what they enjoy most about sex with their wives is the emotional connection and not necessarily how wild or crazy the sex is. I have often wanted to tell my husband to make love to me but don't because i think he will think it is corny or a total mood killer. or sometimes while we are having sex i want to tell him "i love you" but i stop myself because i think it will turn him off. all this time i have been trying to be this sex machine like in the porn he watches because i really thought this is what every guy wanted. this is really shedding some light for me. thanks for all the replies.


----------



## rj700

capn_stabby said:


> Simple answer for me is "No". While she doesn't do everything a porn start would (yet  )I've recently had my wife start being much more adventurous in bed, and I haven't looked at porn since. That's been about a month now.


How did you manage that/what got her to be more adventurous?

And no to the original question.


----------



## Batman64

wifey32 said:


> I am really intrigued by how many men have replied that what they enjoy most about sex with their wives is the emotional connection and not necessarily how wild or crazy the sex is. I have often wanted to tell my husband to make love to me but don't because i think he will think it is corny or a total mood killer. or sometimes while we are having sex i want to tell him "i love you" but i stop myself because i think it will turn him off. all this time i have been trying to be this sex machine like in the porn he watches because i really thought this is what every guy wanted. this is really shedding some light for me. thanks for all the replies.


Wifey, all of us men want to have a great sexual connection with our wives. There is nothing sexier than a confident wife who will look in your eyes, tell you she loves you, and then asks you to do something to her or for her. 

What most of the men on these forums are looking for is that type of connection with their wive again. My wife and I used to have a great sex life and were very close. I am totally in love with her and want that sex life back. I want that confident woman back in my arms telling me she loves me and showing me in more ways than laying on her back and closing her eyes waiting for it to be over.


----------



## PBear

In my marriage, I was a daily porn watcher and DIY'er. At best, we had sex once a week, and that degraded over time. Never got oral to completion from her, any toys that were used were bought by me, and brought to the bed by me. No costumes, lingerie, role-playing, anal, etc... There was about 17 years of that.

In my current 18 month relationship, we do watch porn together. I haven't DIY in about a year. But we have sex about 5x a week, and everything is on the menu. Including sex clubs and a threesome. Even without the last two items, I'm pretty sure that I'd have no desire for the porn on my own. Hell, I sometimes worry about keeping up with her as it is! . And I'd much rather have sex with her than with Rosy Palm... Although this last week (period week), getting a BJ while watching her in a mirror and porn on the TV is kinda hot.. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thunderstruck

wifey32 said:


> I have often wanted to tell my husband to mke lve to me but don't because i think he will think it is corny or a total mood killer. or sometimes while we are having sx i want to tell him "i love you" but i stop myself because i think it will turn him off.


I've had gf's and my W (during the good years) tell me those things, and I freakin loved it. I had one gf ask me to look in her eyes while we doing it, and then she'd tell me those things. Cool as hell. 

Try it out.


----------



## wifey32

I almost feel even more confused after reading all of your posts because most of you say if you have a more than willing wife who is up for sex anytime and keeps it interesting, you probably would not or would very rarely watch porn. but yet my husband still does. I am at a loss. I have asked him if there is something i am doing wrong or something i am not doing but he says everything is fine... i do notice that most of the sites he visits are specifically for a particular body type, so i'm wondering if that has something to do with it.


----------



## SA's husband

wifey32 said:


> if your wife gave you sex every day, as many times a day as you like, was in to doing and trying ANYTHING you wanted (except inviting other people into the bedroom), wore sexy outfits for you, etc - would you still feel the urge to watch porn and masturbate?


No doubt all of these things are definitely true, I am too worn out to masterbate & watch porn when she gets done with me. 

I was never into hard core porn, but I have always admired the female form and no matter how much sex I get, I still enjoy looking a few times a week, she's ok with that.


----------



## chillymorn

no


----------



## bribrius

wifey32 said:


> I almost feel even more confused after reading all of your posts because most of you say if you have a more than willing wife who is up for sex anytime and keeps it interesting, you probably would not or would very rarely watch porn. but yet my husband still does. I am at a loss. I have asked him if there is something i am doing wrong or something i am not doing but he says everything is fine... i do notice that most of the sites he visits are specifically for a particular body type, so i'm wondering if that has something to do with it.


sounds like your missing the emotional connection. If the relationship is lacking that perhaps it goes to the adventurous side as a second best so you arent bored.
Emotional connection is everything imo

i would recommend working on your relationship and making love to your husband. Put the games away. jmo


----------



## Anubis

for us, it's all in how you use it. In my marriage, where twice I went over a year without sex, it was all I had for an outlet sometimes (and my ex- would get enraged and violent if she found out, despite her cutting me off and as I would find out later, her affairs).

With my fiance, and the great sex life we've shared so far, it's more of an occasional appetizer or spice, more often than not shared. it also can help when we are apart from each other traveling. 

We're both older now, and more comfortable with ourselves and our bodies, plus have some personal kinks and bedroom favorites we like to share with each other. We don't try and restrict what each other might be thinking about in bed, or what turns us on - after all we have both had lovers, spouses and experiences before we met. Instead we focus on sharing our sexual selves with the person we want to grow old with.


----------



## Jimbob82

Porn is my outlet for when my wife isn't interested in any fun - i.e. about 95% of the time. I tend to keep it pretty clean and innocent - i.e. I love pics of women with big, real boobs, who look like the girl next door / normal everyday women!

For the record, if my woman was up for fun on a regular basis, I'd drop my porn habit immediately.


----------



## effess

wifey32 said:


> if your wife gave you sex every day, as many times a day as you like, was in to doing and trying ANYTHING you wanted (except inviting other people into the bedroom), wore sexy outfits for you, etc - would you still feel the urge to watch porn and masturbate?


When I was heavy into porn, my viewing was independent of how good or bad our sex life was. If our sex life was doing well, I was even more amp'ed up than usual, and I'd go into porn/masturbation just to get some relief. When our sex life was in the dumps, looking at porn and pleasuring myself was a convenient excuse for her not meeting my needs.
So to answer your question in relation to my own experience - when i was still watching porn, yes; I would have still watched. Now, that i'm curtailing my viewing - no, I would not watch. 
That being said, if my wife (or any woman I have a hard time wrapping my head around women _that_ sexually available) had that offer on the table and it was legitimate, I don't know if I would have the time to watch if I could basically do _anything_ with her.


----------



## wifey32

effess said:


> When I was heavy into porn, my viewing was independent of how good or bad our sex life was. If our sex life was doing well, I was even more amp'ed up than usual, and I'd go into porn/masturbation just to get some relief. When our sex life was in the dumps, looking at porn and pleasuring myself was a convenient excuse for her not meeting my needs.
> So to answer your question in relation to my own experience - when i was still watching porn, yes; I would have still watched. Now, that i'm curtailing my viewing - no, I would not watch.
> That being said, if my wife (or any woman I have a hard time wrapping my head around women _that_ sexually available) had that offer on the table and it was legitimate, I don't know if I would have the time to watch if I could basically do _anything_ with her.


I am SERIOUSLY available anytime but he doesn't seem that interested. he just started a new job about 3 months ago and has been working about 70 hours a week plus we have somewhat of a "farm" -horses, goats, pigs, dogs.... so I'm wondering if he's just too tired to be interested in sex and porn is easier because he doesn't really have to do any "work"?


----------



## effess

He could be that tired. 
For some people, as was the case for me, porn was a stress reliever. so perhaps its his way to blow off some steam. i don't know Im just throwing possibilities out there.
Like i said the concept of women that available is alien to me.


----------



## iamamess2

If I am not horney than not into pornography. So no


----------



## Thundarr

I think I would watch porn with her and let her help but.... no would not watch and masterbate.


----------



## Lifeisnotsogood2

No


----------



## gbrad

I would not look at any form of porn if I were with a woman who I considered to be HOT. That is the deciding factor for me.


----------



## anonim

wifey32 said:


> if your wife gave you sex every day, as many times a day as you like, was in to doing and trying ANYTHING you wanted (except inviting other people into the bedroom), wore sexy outfits for you, etc - would you still feel the urge to watch porn and masturbate?


odds of watching porn = slim to none


----------



## FirstYearDown

I am a woman who watches porn.

My husband and I have frequent sex. I use porn if I happen to be horny and he is sleeping or not at home.

The clips I watch are a few grapes compared to the banquet of lovemaking with my hubby.


----------



## jaquen

Yes.

I don't watch porn out of "need", I watch it out of want. I've jacked off and watched porn during weeks when we had tons of great, mind blowing sex, and on the flip side I've abstained during weeks when we only had it once or twice, or no times because one of us was out of town for work.

Masturbation (with or without porn) isn't a backup, or substitution, for me most times. It's something I do because it's something I enjoy doing, and has nothing to do with my wife or our sex life.


----------



## WadeWilson

For me... I suppose the easy answer is no, I would not watch... But, alas, I was born strange... I'm a people watcher, I'm addicted to watching aspects of "humans/human interaction"... Secretly studying, passing judgment, and just making assumptions on people's behavior... If they're lying, flirting, cheating... So, to the porn thing, it's mostly fake... No real interaction, and homemovies don't leave enough to gauge a couples feeling in regard to what's taken place... 

But, yes when I was young I watched porn, studying every terrible and useless idea to approaching sex, even through the first years of our relationship, down to the "Hey! Let's try that!"... And yet, due to the fact of our young relationship, I thought I'd attempt to supplement what's missing in the bedroom for porn... Failed terribly, it only shined a light on what was missing... The intimacy of acts... Porn could not replace that... When our communication grew, so did our sex play book, complete with real intimacy...

As I review typing this, no, the sex acts would not be enough... A dry BJ for the sake of getting off whenever I wanted, would not be enough... An intimate and serious approach toward sex, is what I expect...


----------



## 40isthenew20

If I was able to get 'something' from my wife on a daily basis, I would probably not watch much porn, if at all. I will take care of business on my own because I know the vanilla-flavored Mrs. is going to break my balls if I ask for any sexual attention from her. 

I do it for release and because I'm always horny. But on those rare occasions when we semi-plan on having fun that night, I would much rather save it.


----------



## sandc

I'm there. My wife is doing all that for me and no, I don't feel the need for porn.


----------



## *LittleDeer*

No.
If you can't get aroused by concentrating on each other then figure out why.

If you use it to replace sex figure out why.

If your spouse is denying you sex find out why? Do something about it, don't allow them to push you aside and accept porn as second best.

Sexual connection in a relationship is very important. People having great sex shouldn't need or want porn. And their focus should be on their partner. If both people focus and invest they are sure to have the best sex ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen

*LittleDeer* said:


> No.
> If you can't get aroused by concentrating on each other then figure out why.
> 
> If you use it to replace sex figure out why.
> 
> If your spouse is denying you sex find out why? Do something about it, don't allow them to push you aside and accept porn as second best.
> 
> Sexual connection in a relationship is very important. *People having great sex shouldn't need or want porn. And their focus should be on their partner. If both people focus and invest they are sure to have the best sex ever.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree with all but the bolded part of your message.

Perhaps I'm just built in a different way, I truly don't know, but what I run up against time and again on this board, when this subject matter comes up, is the thought that you have to ration your libido, as if there is some limited amount of steam available, and if you "waste" it on porn, you're not going to have enough left for a great sex life.

I have a great, fulfilling, and passionate sex life, and still I watch porn. I have enough juice in the tank for both. I usually see no contradictions. My wife doesn't suffer because I tug one out, something I've been doing since middle school.

Now I don't watch porn daily. I actually often go weeks, or longer, without indulging. Porn has never been an addiction for me. In fact I didn't even get into porn until my late 20's. Before that, nine times out of ten I masturbated just for the pure pleasure of it. Didn't even fantasize. Porn and fantasy came into my life late in the game.

The only time I feel as if porn interferes with my sex life is if I'm having a high rush of sexual activity on both fronts; i.e. lots of porn AND lots of sex in a week. In this case I need to be careful about preserving penile sensitivity. But this is rare, and if I feel porn and masturbation are limiting me at all I stop.

I just think it needs to be addressed that not all men (and women) who enjoy masturbation, with or without porn, are doing so because of ****ty sex lives with LD/ND spouses, or are have low quality sex. Some of us don't see any reason why the two need to become combatants.


----------



## dubbizle

Yes I would still watch porn [amateur porn]and mostlikely will until the day I am no longer on this planet.I have a very good sex life now and my wife know I I look at porn,we have been togather 24 years and she is confident to know its only people on a screen and nothing else. 

My feeling are if its not your thing then don't look at it.


----------



## RandomDude

The missus caught me over the years watching porn and fapping -> always during fights/silent treatments too. Good times


----------



## MaritimeGuy

wifey32 said:


> if your wife gave you sex every day, as many times a day as you like, was in to doing and trying ANYTHING you wanted (except inviting other people into the bedroom), wore sexy outfits for you, etc - would you still feel the urge to watch porn and masturbate?


Honestly...I pretty much have that at home and I still watch porn from time to time. 

Obviously in the scenario above the amount of porn usage will decline. i.e. if you're spending all your free time having sex with your partner that's time you don't have available for viewing porn. Ultimately real sex with a partner will always be priority over viewing porn.


----------



## bahbahsheep

I have watched porn before but after a while, it just gets all boring...
its always the same plot, some random guy comes in, gives oral sex to each other and then evantually get off...

actually... What is SO interesting about sex that men cant get enough of it?


----------



## Toffer

Uh, NO!


----------



## Onmyway

I have never really been into porn anyways, so no, not really.

However, when she was HD and then when she was LD, I still masturbated pretty much everyday, and would still have sex with her.


----------



## CanadianGuy

bahbahsheep said:


> I have watched porn before but after a while, it just gets all boring...
> its always the same plot, some random guy comes in, gives oral sex to each other and then evantually get off...
> 
> actually... What is SO interesting about sex that men cant get enough of it?


Yes it is rather predictable. You know with a good degree of certainty what you're going to see when your watching. It's not like you're asking - " I wonder what this movie will be about? " . 

Most men are just wired that way. I could certainly get enough of it though. We can't help our feelings in that regard. Nature has told us it's our job to go out and fertilize.


----------



## chillymorn

NO


----------



## jman

chillymorn said:


> NO


Nope. Getting ludicrous amounts of sex from the spouse would mean there is no point.


----------



## chillymorn

I'd be reading webmd on how to get more erections so I could keep up with her!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aggie

wifey32 said:


> if your wife gave you sex every day, as many times a day as you like, was in to doing and trying ANYTHING you wanted (except inviting other people into the bedroom), wore sexy outfits for you, etc - would you still feel the urge to watch porn and masturbate?


Personally, I haven't looked at porn in a few years. I would like the added benefits, though


----------



## donny64

Yes. And yes again. Now I definately wouldn't use it to "get in the mood", but the great sex would have me in the mood just as much, if not more often than were I getting none. Difference is, as much fantastic, mind blowing sex I have with my W, the porn would be a visual stimuli to help me "get off" because I was hyper-horny, and having such great sex it's not so easy to get off "alone" and "in my head". 

I'm a visual guy. My W and the amazing sex we have makes me a hyper horny guy. When she's not around, I'm still hyper horny, and enjoy the visual stimulation. Trust me when I say that while I enjoy my "alone time" and value it greatly as a very satisfying "spice" to our sex together, that the things I do alone when she's not there will NEVER take place of being with her.

With her I watch porn because I WANT to... not because I NEED to.


----------



## Aggie

bahbahsheep said:


> I have watched porn before but after a while, it just gets all boring...
> its always the same plot, *some random guy comes in, gives oral sex to each other* and then evantually get off...
> 
> actually... What is SO interesting about sex that men cant get enough of it?


Not that type of porn.


----------



## Clark G

Porn is a definite! Not as often as perhaps when single and if I ever get married again my wife would have to be into it as well. Date night trips to the Hustler store or other adult store spruces it up too.

Just adds spice when things get a little mundane so to speak. 

Masturbating - Nothing wrong with that. Heck do it while the other one watches. That is fun too.

I'm not on this crap that it's cheating - I don't believe that for a second. I do believe though that you have to do whatever it takes to ensure you don't cheat for real and also keep the marriage alive and well especially in the bedroom.

Boring sex lives plain suck.

Joe


----------



## Holland

I am a woman and it does not bother me that my man masturbates and watches porn, heck I DIY and do it when we are having sex, fun 

Not into porn but I have said to him I will watch it with him if he wants. It is a reasonably new relationship and we don't live together, we have a great sex life but one of the best things is that we talk about this stuff. I seriously like sexting and knowing that it ends with both of us DIYing.
I am not into controlling what others do with their own bodies or time.


----------



## Adex

wifey32 said:


> if your wife gave you sex every day, as many times a day as you like, was in to doing and trying ANYTHING you wanted (except inviting other people into the bedroom), wore sexy outfits for you, etc - would you still feel the urge to watch porn and masturbate?


Yes. It gets boring having sex with the same woman day in and day out. Porn introduces some variety without physically cheating.


----------



## Goldmember357

heck no

i do not watch porn anymore. When i did watch porn i would watch more when i got less sex from my wife i think she figured this out. She was hurt to find i watched porn we talked about it i told her why i do and that i was sorry i hurt her feelings, i mean i was getting off to other images of women that is a fact. 

I cannot remember the last time i watched a porn video i still have some playboys magazines somewhere but its been a while since i have looked at them and i cannot remember the last time i masturbated to porn.


----------



## dbc

would i watch porn, and masturbate . no if my wife is at work and i am off feeling an urge or need, i want pull up porn but go to the computer were i have a lot of nude pictures of my wife .
if i cant have my wife, i would rather masturbate to photos of her than some sl*t in a porn video .
the only time i will watch a porn video is with my wife, and only if she is watching it with me.


----------



## StuckInMud

When i watch porn, my wife watches it with me. Works out fine for the both of us


----------



## gbrad

dbc said:


> would i watch porn, and masturbate . no if my wife is at work and i am off feeling an urge or need, i want pull up porn but go to the computer were i have a lot of nude pictures of my wife .
> if i cant have my wife, i would rather masturbate to photos of her than some sl*t in a porn video .
> the only time i will watch a porn video is with my wife, and only if she is watching it with me.


I am also not a fan of the women that are in traditional porn. I prefer pictures of regular women online. Hot regular women of course.


----------



## Diolay

I would still watch to perhaps get new ideas.


----------



## ladybird

Toffer said:


> I wouldn't need to!!
> 
> So tell me, where does a man find such a woman?????


 They are out there... I am one of them.


----------



## Thundarr

gbrad said:


> I am also not a fan of the women that are in traditional porn. I prefer pictures of regular women online. Hot regular women of course.


Yea it's weird but I'm the same way. I guess the fake boobs or my impression of the actresses in general takes away from it. Too bad nice, normal women don't do porn . That would be an oxymoron I suppose.


----------



## jaquen

Thundarr said:


> Too bad nice, normal women don't do porn .


There are lots of women in porn who fit that bill. There is a huge counter market in porn for guys looking for that type, not to mention the plethora of amateur erotica out there. Just need to know where to look.


----------



## gbrad

jaquen said:


> There are lots of women in porn who fit that bill. There is a huge counter market in porn for guys looking for that type, not to mention the plethora of amateur erotica out there. Just need to know where to look.


I don't think it even needs to be porn of those types of girls. Just pictures of them. They can be doing something sexy, something hot, showing some skin, smiling, looking really good.


----------



## Drover

No.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

Adex said:


> Yes. It gets boring having sex with the same woman day in and day out. Porn introduces some variety without physically cheating.


While recognizing that is one man's opinion but THIS is why some women have issues.


----------



## DangerousCurves

So if you just recently had sex with your wife and you're looking at porn less than 24 hrs later... what message are you trying to send to your wife?


----------



## RandomDude

My wife has already made it physically impossible for me to cheat - even with my damn hand. Unless of course - we have a fight and long 'breaks'

But hell if I had turned down sex before hand and then she caught me touching myself let alone watching porn I'll be in the deepest sh-t alright lol


----------



## jaquen

RandomDude said:


> My wife has already made it physically impossible for me to cheat - even with my damn hand. Unless of course - we have a fight and long 'breaks'
> 
> But hell if I had turned down sex before hand and then she caught me touching myself let alone watching porn I'll be in the deepest sh-t alright lol


Unless your wife has amputated your hands and/or your penis, how has she made it "physically impossible" for you to masturbate or cheat?


----------



## johnnycomelately

Yes, I would still watch porn. Porn is not a replacement for sex with my wife, it is a tool to help me control my desire for sex with a variety of women.


----------



## gbrad

DangerousCurves said:


> So if you just recently had sex with your wife and you're looking at porn less than 24 hrs later... what message are you trying to send to your wife?


Well, if the wife doesn't know, no message is being sent.


----------



## johnnycomelately

DangerousCurves said:


> So if you just recently had sex with your wife and you're looking at porn less than 24 hrs later... what message are you trying to send to your wife?


The message is that sex with her is a spiritual, emotional event, not the mechanical, routine maintenance that masturbation is. 

Should we use our wives like fleshlights every time we need to ejaculate? Should we not ejaculate every time we feel the need and risk prostate cancer and sperm damage? What solution do you propose?


----------



## RandomDude

jaquen said:


> Unless your wife has amputated your hands and/or your penis, how has she made it "physically impossible" for you to masturbate or cheat?


She's constantly in contact with me, knows exactly where I am 24/7, she takes me up to 3x a day even when I'm not even horny, and I do not have the 18-yr old ballsacs that I used to have and I'm having trouble satisfying her let alone have enough horniness to keep myself erect for someone else!

It's impossible for me to completely satisfy her to my disgrace let alone cheat on her. Even right now she's trying to drag me to the damn bed but I managed a few more minutes of ME-TIME thanks to her being in a good mood.


----------



## RandomDude

*sigh*


----------



## jaquen

RandomDude said:


> She's constantly in contact with me, knows exactly where I am 24/7, she takes me up to 3x a day even when I'm not even horny, and I do not have the 18-yr old ballsacs that I used to have and I'm having trouble satisfying her let alone have enough horniness to keep myself erect for someone else!
> 
> It's impossible for me to completely satisfy her to my disgrace let alone cheat on her. Even right now she's trying to drag me to the damn bed but I managed a few more minutes of ME-TIME thanks to her being in a good mood.


"No" should be your new favorite vocabulary word.


----------



## jaquen

DangerousCurves said:


> So if you just recently had sex with your wife and you're looking at porn less than 24 hrs later... what message are you trying to send to your wife?


There would be no "message" that I'd be sending. If she picks up a message out of thin air, then so be it.


----------



## studley

I dunno if I'd continue to watch porn or not. If we ever have sex again I'll let you know if I stop watching it.


----------



## DangerousCurves

johnnycomelately said:


> The message is that sex with her is a spiritual, emotional event, not the mechanical, routine maintenance that masturbation is.
> 
> Should we use our wives like fleshlights every time we need to ejaculate? Should we not ejaculate every time we feel the need and risk prostate cancer and sperm damage? * What solution do you propose?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Seeking out your wife... not porn whenever you have a need. Especially when said wife is HD.
> 
> I just don't understand how a man can have fantastic sex with his wife one night then spend the next day looking at porn. Especially if what most men have claimed in this post is true. More sex w/ wife = less porn watching (if any at all). Isn't that what most of the replies in this post have stated? Sooo if the husband is getting lots of sex but STILL watches porn weekly then what's his reason behind it? That's what I'm trying to understand.


----------



## DangerousCurves

johnnycomelately said:


> Yes, I would still watch porn. Porn is not a replacement for sex with my wife, it is a tool to help me control my desire for sex with a variety of women.


Interesting...

So without it, you are saying you would/might cheat?

Not accusing, honestly. Just asking.


----------



## jaquen

DangerousCurves said:


> I just don't understand how a man can have fantastic sex with his wife one night then spend the next day looking at porn. *Especially if what most men have claimed in this post is true.* More sex w/ wife = less porn watching (if any at all). *Isn't that what most of the replies in this post have stated?*


Every guy however in this thread doesn't hold this perspective. So maybe the guys saying they'd still watch porn aren't the same guys who share the perspective you highlight above.



DangerousCurves said:


> Sooo if the husband is getting lots of sex but STILL watches porn weekly then what's his reason behind it? That's what I'm trying to understand.


Why must there be a "reason"? Some women don't seem to understand that masturbation, and the accompanying porn, don't necessarily have anything to do with them. Speaking for myself, and this is exactly what I told my own wife, my relationship with my penis is MINE. My sexuality existed before her, and our being married does not mean she becomes the Lord, or sole outlet, of that sexuality. I have agreed to forsake all other lovers, but I have not agreed to forsake myself.

When I jerk off it isn't because my wife isn't giving me enough. It's because masturbation and sex have nothing to do with one another. When I'm in the mood to have sex, I have sex. Likewise if I want to pop one off by myself, I do so. These two actions are unrelated. I have masturbated and had sex on the same day plenty of times.

Your question is like asking "If you had a prime steak last night, why do you want a hamburger today?".


----------



## *LittleDeer*

johnnycomelately said:


> The message is that sex with her is a spiritual, emotional event, not the mechanical, routine maintenance that masturbation is.
> 
> Should we use our wives like fleshlights every time we need to ejaculate? Should we not ejaculate every time we feel the need and risk prostate cancer and sperm damage? What solution do you propose?


I believe that couples should all ways turn to each other for sexual satisfaction, and I don't believe in turning each other away.

lol about the prostate cancer and sperm damage. If you are having regular sex with your souse, you are not in danger of that.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople

wifey32 said:


> if your wife gave you sex every day, as many times a day as you like, was in to doing and trying ANYTHING you wanted (except inviting other people into the bedroom), wore sexy outfits for you, etc - would you still feel the urge to watch porn and masturbate?


Yes


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople

And Id still want to screw other women and watch her with other guys. But that is how we define our 18 year marriage.


----------



## oldgeezer

wifey32 said:


> if your wife gave you sex every day, as many times a day as you like, was in to doing and trying ANYTHING you wanted (except inviting other people into the bedroom), wore sexy outfits for you, etc - would you still feel the urge to watch porn and masturbate?



Actually, it has little or nothing to do with "getting sex" and a lot to do with being emotionally isolated or deprived. 

Sex is relevant, but being in a reasonably healthy relationship pretty much removes any interest (other than perhaps a vaguely voyeuristic "huh, wonder what (blah)" thought now and then. Must add in my case, that if I don't have sex (for whatever reason) that every two to three weeks, yeah, have to actively "unload" or things get painful.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople

oldgeezer said:


> Actually, it has little or nothing to do with "getting sex" and a lot to do with being emotionally isolated or deprived.
> 
> Sex is relevant, but being in a reasonably healthy relationship pretty much removes any interest (other than perhaps a vaguely voyeuristic "huh, wonder what (blah)" thought now and then. Must add in my case, that if I don't have sex (for whatever reason) that every two to three weeks, yeah, have to actively "unload" or things get painful.


I kinda agree with you. The more emotionally isolated one is the more one is going to seek out to fill in the gap. however people are animals and in such we want to procreate and therefore spread our seed or seek out potential positive sperm donors.


----------



## johnnycomelately

*LittleDeer* said:


> lol about the prostate cancer and sperm damage. If you are having regular sex with your souse, you are not in danger of that.


"Sorry darling, it is just to prevent prostate cancer." Not very romantic.

I believe that everyone has the right to masturbate. You would have to be very insecure to be threatened by it.


----------



## tonyarz

Nah, I wouldn't need porn if that happened. lol. I don't watch a whole lot of porn anyways. My wife is pretty cool most of the time.


----------



## johnnycomelately

DangerousCurves said:


> Interesting...
> 
> So without it, you are saying you would/might cheat?
> 
> Not accusing, honestly. Just asking.


Yes, it is possible. I seem to be cyclical, I have times of my life when I just seem to be ogling any woman I see in the street and thinking about sex with them constantly. At those times I up my 'masturbatory regime' to control the thoughts and get it out of my system. 

We have not evolved to be monogamous, not men nor women. Women have evolved to find a steady, caring father as a mate and have occasional sex with a high testosterone bad-boy with a strong jaw. Men have evolved to have sex with as many breeding-age women as they can. We both have to compromise. 

Of course that compromise is worth it for the love and companionship that we receive, but the physical need doesn't go away just because we are in love. That is where masturbation comes in. 

To ask your husband not to masturbate is unrealistic and unfair. Masturbation is a healthy outlet, why cut it offf? What possible reason could you have?


----------



## *LittleDeer*

johnnycomelately said:


> "Sorry darling, it is just to prevent prostate cancer." Not very romantic.
> 
> I believe that everyone has the right to masturbate. You would have to be very insecure to be threatened by it.


I believe that too, however sex is best, and we both try and have that as much as possible, only masturbating as a last resort. And even then it's usually during phone sex etc.

We also focus on each other (not others), and we have very regular awesome, sex.


----------



## effess

i probably would i am sexually compulsive especially with porn. 
but it would be less than now. which isn't much to begin with.


----------



## RandomDude

I think masturbation is only really a problem when it robs you of your desire for your wife or done at the worst times, or when you do it instead of initiating sex with her. Like right now I haven't had sex since yesterday afternoon and I'm finally alive and horny - and my wife isn't exactly in the right mindset for sex after last night. But I know that if I masturbate now, it'll definitely p-ss her off.


----------



## tjohnson

Brutal honesty:

I have been with a fair amount of women and have never met one who would consistantly want to have sex every day so that to me seems more like a hypothetical. 

Even if that were the case i think i would still want to rub one out to some t and a once in a while.


----------



## johnnycomelately

*LittleDeer* said:


> I believe that too, however sex is best, and we both try and have that as much as possible, only masturbating as a last resort. And even then it's usually during phone sex etc.
> 
> We also focus on each other (not others), and we have very regular awesome, sex.


In my mind sex with my wife and masturbation don't compete for the same space. They serve different purposes.

No-one can expect their partner to want sex whenever they need to get off. Masturbating, instead of expecting your partner to have sex when he or she doesn't feel like it, is more loving and considerate. 

I think it is selfish to expect your partner to act as a tool to get you off whenever you need it. Sex should happen only when both are in the mood otherwise it becomes exploitative.


----------



## Thundarr

johnnycomelately said:


> In my mind sex with my wife and masturbation don't compete for the same space. They serve different purposes.
> 
> No-one can expect their partner to want sex whenever they need to get off. Masturbating, instead of expecting your partner to have sex when he or she doesn't feel like it, is more loving and considerate.
> 
> I think it is selfish to expect your partner to act as a tool to get you off whenever you need it. Sex should happen only when both are in the mood otherwise it becomes exploitative.


:iagree:

On a side note, we know johnnycAmelately.


----------

